# New tires & tubes what size?



## muell (Sep 22, 2009)

I have a gary fisher piranha with a 26x2.5 tire in the front and 26x2.2 in the rear. Most of the tubes I see for sale are 26" X 1.75"-2.125" The only tubes I see that go up to 2.25 say down 
hill tubes or double thick.

will these work?
http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/TU707A00-Standard+Presta+Valve+Tube.aspx
the 26 x 1.75-2.125 ones.

Next question is I want to get some better tires. I was thinking kenda nevegal because it seems to be a pretty popular choice and I have noticed several people in my area with them. 
I just dont know what size to get they dont have the same size as the tires I have now 26x2.25 & 26x2.2 will my rim take a smaller tire should I go 2.1 or up to a 2.35? Do I nead a folding bead or a wire bead?


----------



## upNdown (Jan 12, 2004)

Tube size is practically meaningless. As long as you're tubes are 26xsomething, you should be fine.

Dunno how wide your rims are, but as long as you stay away from the extremes, any size tire should be fine too. Go with either size, though I'd suggest the 2.35, because I say wider is always better.


----------



## Kaba Klaus (Jul 20, 2005)

Size does matter! Using a 26x2.125 in a 26x2.5 tire will strech the tube pretty thin and make flats way more likely. 

It is hard to get tubes wider than 26x2.125 in many bike shops. A minority of shops carries 26x2.35 tubes and about everything in 26x2.5 (or wider) is usually a DH tube.

So: Use a 26x2.125 as an emergency solution. But keep shopping and see if you can find at least a 26x2.35. Long term you might want to think about if you really want a 26x2.5 tire in the front.


----------



## upNdown (Jan 12, 2004)

Kaba Klaus said:


> Size does matter! Using a 26x2.125 in a 26x2.5 tire will strech the tube pretty thin and make flats way more likely.


In theory, yes. In practice, no. 
I've been doing it for years without problems.


----------



## Kaba Klaus (Jul 20, 2005)

Opposite experience on my end. I stay away from undersized tubes now.


----------



## upNdown (Jan 12, 2004)

Kaba Klaus said:


> Opposite experience on my end. I stay away from undersized tubes now.


Maybe you're downhilling? I love running tires around 2.5, but my riding is pretty much xc or perhaps all-mountain. I can see how downhillers or maybe free riders might need a bit more out of their tubes.


----------



## Kaba Klaus (Jul 20, 2005)

You may have a point, there. I do quite a bit of DH/FR and that certainly shows on my XC rides, too. Also, I do live in the Rockies. Terrain out here is rough.


----------

